# 45 degree peep sight hole for short ata bow



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

im not sure what the exact angle is im sure there is a range,but a true peep has a good angle for any bow ive put it on.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Corpsemaker, Specialty archery makes peep sights in 37 degree and 45 degree angles . They have a chart setup to show you which angle peep you should use. You need to know what your brace height is and then just find you ata on the chart that has you brace height and follow it over to your draw length and it will tell you which angle peep sight would work the best for you . I looked at the chart and it said th 37 degree angle would work best for you bow. Here is the link to their charts . I shoot the specialty peep sights and like them because you can change the hole size in the peeps to suit your set up . Here is the link http://www.specialtyarch.com/peepangle.htm


----------

